# Looking for some tips



## Mxpx000 (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi all,

Ive been painting oil landscapes for a few months and im after some honest tips. I’d love to learn more. Im about to start some classes so this is all just self taught, anything im doing right / wrong let me know. 
Cheers. 

Also i did “borrow” this photo from google but obviously im not going to sell it


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Your sky and background look great! The side of the road needs more varying shades to take the sharpness out. Looks like it was cut out. Fix that and you'll have a nice painting. Great start!


----------



## Pietergans2 (Feb 28, 2018)

You can check this guy, it's fun to watch as well


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

There is no focal point in the picture. There should be a cow on the meadow, or a pond that reflects strong light, and ducks that are swimming in it, or whatever. The picture tells no story.

The overhanging branches to the left appear to be a green area of paint, when it should be leaves there. It ought to be more articulated, because it is nearest to the viewer. More light should shine through it, because leaves are transparent.


----------



## sl60 (Mar 17, 2018)

The perspective of the road narrows too sharply in the distance and the perspective on the fence posts is incorrect. You might think about moving the road a bit to the right and making it more irregular (or even have a slight curve). Also, varying your greens would help a lot--try mixing cadmium yellow and ultramarine for the tree foliage and look for masses of light and dark within the leaves, instead of such a large mas of dark. if you study trees in real life (or in photos) you'll see that the light striking the foliage does create these masses, plus lots of holes where the sky shows through. The foreground shadow (as well as the shadows of the background trees) isn't correct and again would show holes that would show the lighter values of the path. You could strengthen the sky as well into a bit stronger blue and more definite clouds.

It's a good start and these problems are easily fixed with observation!


----------

